# Realtek Driver on Acer Aspire 5739g



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

hello everyone, i'm new here and i joined because i have an important question.

i'm using an Acer Apsire 5739g Laptop with windows 7 ultimate 64 Bit and got some issues with audio. First of all, the sound is good, voice recording and voice chat works fine. I'm running the latest realtek driver (at least i think so, version is 6.0.1.5932).

1. Audio Jack Problem
When i plug my microphone into the audio jack on the left side of my laptop i get a notification that i pluged in a audio device, which is ok. i open up the HD audio Manager, double click the jack icon and select microphone as audio device. But as soon as i restart the laptop i need to do it again. the audio manager doesn't save the audio jack settings. why? is that normal?

2. High CPU usage
During my everyday work my cpu usage goes up to 50% (dual core CPU) from time to time. The reason is sometimes a system process (doing something with *rtkvhd64.sys*) or, if not the system process, it's *audiodg.exe* .

both are related with sound and i think an other sounddriver would solve my problems...

is there anybody in this board, who can help me out?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/


----------



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/


i think i tried that one a few days ago, but not sure at the moment, i'll download it and try.

right now i'm using the realtek driver provided by acer (acer download page)

well, we'll see if this one works.

by the way, i'm using the right download:
Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs
--> Vista, Windows7 Driver(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file)


----------



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

i installed that driver, and now there is no realtek hd audio manager anymore. (which is not a problem at all). But there is also no surround sound, only stereo. i checked the device configuration by clicking on the speaker symbole in the tasktray. And when i want to configure the speaker (my standard output device) there is only stereo.

the jack problem is gone (of course, the microphone jack is now a single device, seperated from the build in mic)

the high cpu problem seems to be gone, can't reproduce that one by hand.. time will tell

thanks for the link so far


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might ask BCCOMP for some input and see if he can add some ideas


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you using surround sound speakers or the laptop speakers?

What is listed for speakers under:
Start>Control Panel (switch to classic view)>Sound and Audio Devices
A window will open
Speaker settings>Advance tab.

Bill

PS- thanks for the PM


----------



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm using the laptop build-in speakers

Fllowing devices are listed
Playback
* Speakers (High Definition Audio Device) (Default Device)
* Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device) (Ready)
Record
2x * Microphone (two microphones, one build-in, one external via the pink audio jack)
* line in


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is listed for speakers under:
Start>Control Panel (switch to classic view)>Sound and Audio Devices
A window will open
go to Speaker settings>Advance tab.

What is listed under Speaker settings


----------



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

there is no "sounds and devices" listed in my control panel.

so i told you whats listed under the "sounds" window... 

check my screens
http://bluephoenix.at/techsupport/index.htm


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, my bad.
For some reason I thought you had XP.

The realtek driver is a universal driver that may not work correctly in your laptop.

The only version that I have heard that may is Realtek R2.35:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.35-Driver-download-2408.html

Another option is this Acer Driver (slightly older version):
http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles%5CDriver/Audio/Audio_Realtek_6.0.1.5888_W7x64W7x86_A.zip?acerid=633898116040968493&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%208935G&OS=721&LC=en&SC=EMEA_27

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## W4RH4WK (Jun 6, 2010)

Wwell, the driver from guru3d.com behaves like the driver provided by acer. I got back the realtek sound manager, surround sounds working but the 2 problems mentioned in the first post are back.

The second driver behaves like the one i already tried. The 2 problems are gone with the sound manager but, no surround sound...

In the end, i will try the guru3d driver for some time, and when the high cpu problem gets really anoying, i'll switch to the "older" version.

Thanks for the help anyway


----------

